# Confession



## argief (1/12/15)

Now since ecigsa is my "support group" of sorts, I need to own up to my sponsor and hopefully I can get some perspective:

I sometimes crave to smoke.

I have been off stinkies for going on 80 days, but sometimes when I look at smokers smoking, I get a craving to smoke a cigarette. I look to my mod and continue puffing away, but I cant help but feel like it is my "second" choice. I dont have nicotine cravings, its just that I look at a smoker and somehow find myself remembering how it used to be when I smoked and then I miss it. Difficult to describe exactly what about it I miss. I guess after you have smoked 14 years you kind off get used to the smell, the social rejection, the constant bitter taste in your mouth and somehow for some weird reason you internalize all of these. I miss that? I miss being a "smoker". Maybe its the solitude of sucking on toxic waste.

Reactions: Can relate 6


----------



## Stosta (1/12/15)

argief said:


> Now since ecigsa is my "support group" of sorts, I need to own up to my sponsor and hopefully I can get some perspective:
> 
> I sometimes crave to smoke.
> 
> I have been off stinkies for going on 80 days, but sometimes when I look at smokers smoking, I get a craving to smoke a cigarette. I look to my mod and continue puffing away, but I cant help but feel like it is my "second" choice. I dont have nicotine cravings, its just that I look at a smoker and somehow find myself remembering how it used to be when I smoked and then I miss it. Difficult to describe exactly what about it I miss. I guess after you have smoked 14 years you kind off get used to the smell, the social rejection, the constant bitter taste in your mouth and somehow for some weird reason you internalize all of these. I miss that? I miss being a "smoker". Maybe its the solitude of sucking on toxic waste.



Don't do it man! I have been down that road with quitting before, it's like masturbation, it might feel good while you're doing it but afterwards you just realise you screwed yourself. Those things aren't any good!

Reactions: Funny 20


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/12/15)

argief said:


> Now since ecigsa is my "support group" of sorts, I need to own up to my sponsor and hopefully I can get some perspective:
> 
> I sometimes crave to smoke.
> 
> I have been off stinkies for going on 80 days, but sometimes when I look at smokers smoking, I get a craving to smoke a cigarette. I look to my mod and continue puffing away, but I cant help but feel like it is my "second" choice. I dont have nicotine cravings, its just that I look at a smoker and somehow find myself remembering how it used to be when I smoked and then I miss it. Difficult to describe exactly what about it I miss. I guess after you have smoked 14 years you kind off get used to the smell, the social rejection, the constant bitter taste in your mouth and somehow for some weird reason you internalize all of these. I miss that? I miss being a "smoker". Maybe its the solitude of sucking on toxic waste.


I know exactly what you are saying.
I am on 4months now and still often crave a smoke. even though I crave alot less now.
I think it's because it was part of our lives for so long that we feel something is missing (I myself was a smoker for 10years) 
I am sure one day there will be no cravings.
Stay strong, Vape strong

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (1/12/15)

I struggled for years to finally kick the stinkies for good. I have only been of them for about a month now and i dont really crave them any more. The only time it starts creeping into my mind is when i go out and have a couple too many drinks.
It took one of the new tanks (Bellus/Goblin Mini) with direct lungs hits to make the switch and prefer vaping over smoking. 
Now that im off the stinkies for good i am also starting to vape less. This week i have even started switching over to a nautilus mini during most of the day and then hitting my RTA only late afternoon and evening.
It can be a tough journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (1/12/15)

I look at smokers very differently. Its a sad thought when i think of myself smoking and i guess i think the same of them. Smoking is something i regret. Vaping is not your second choice, its your better choice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/12/15)

I am one of the lucky ones I guess, I have been smoking for almost 16 odd years. From a 2pack a day down to 10 a day just before I started vaping. I picked up my litte mod, started vaping and had 1 drag of a normal stinky since then. The drag almost killed me, I was coughing and feeling icky afterwards. I found that I still stand with my smoking friends when they smoke, I vape. And I vape everywhere. I have noticed, I tend to vape a lot less than when I was smoking. But I vape a lot more at night when gaming, which is when I wasnt smoking - I had one rule with regards to smoking - NEVER indoors or in my room. So far I have had cravings once or twice but I quickly overcame them by just vaping and going thru the same motions as I would have when I was smoking.


----------



## Kaizer (1/12/15)

I get the same feeling. I miss it. I sometimes light up a stinky and after the first puff, I cant stand it. Its like I miss the physical part of holding and puffing on a cigarette but I cant handle the taste and smell. Smoking was so much easier but that taste tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Same here boet. I'll be even more honest (if there were some liars above not stating the whole truth for fear of being kakked out )

Almost everytime I have a drink with mates I struggle immensely with only vaping! I got it right and was able to fight the urge for the first 3 months or so, but lately I've fallen 2 or 3 times and had a couple of smokes with them. I can't understand it to be honest, I thought it was supposed to get easier, now I find it getting harder and harder!!! Am I STILL that addicted???? It tastes HORRIBLE, but yet I do it. So you're not alone, my personal belief is that if this happens all you can do is start over the next day. I vape high VG juices (80/20), so now, as an extra precaution, I've stocked some 50/50 juices that'll give me that hit I crave when having drinks. I haven't had drinks with the boys yet, but hopefully this works. I feel like a complete idiot because it truly tastes like shit, but I can't help myself!! Wish I could say I've been vaping exclusively for 6 months...


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

Hey buddy

Vaping , being a part of this community is like a journey. The different roads we take are our mods, juices, tanks, etc but it all leads to the same destination... A healthier choice of lifestyle.

I made a easy swap from cigarettes to vaping, I smoked a pack a day and after my first hit on a Vape it was clear to me that I was never going back. I would have cravings but the Vape always satisfied then and when going out for drinks was a bit hard the 1st time... It was resolved by getting a variable voltage battery and cranking up the power (to a full 10w!) 

There was an incident when I was tempted to pick up a smoke. It was after a month of vaping when I went out to a club. The vodka was flowing, and this little red light at the end of a cigarette was attracting me like a moth to a flame. It was ridiculous that I seems to have super vision in spotting the smokers throughout the crowd. I did the honorable think and helped to blur my vision with more vodka.... The next morning was the day I wrote off all red bull e liquids. 

After a while the cravings stopped and a new addiction started... The hobby side of vaping, the juices, gear, rebuilding, and this community. 

There will always be good days and bad days, but at least it's spent with friends... 

Stay strong - Vape on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> Same here boet. I'll be even more honest (if there were some liars above not stating the whole truth for fear of being kakked out )
> 
> Almost everytime I have a drink with mates I struggle immensely with only vaping! I got it right and was able to fight the urge for the first 3 months or so, but lately I've fallen 2 or 3 times and had a couple of smokes with them. I can't understand it to be honest, I thought it was supposed to get easier, now I find it getting harder and harder!!! Am I STILL that addicted???? It tastes HORRIBLE, but yet I do it. So you're not alone, my personal belief is that if this happens all you can do is start over the next day. I vape high VG juices (80/20), so now, as an extra precaution, I've stocked some 50/50 juices that'll give me that hit I crave when having drinks. I haven't had drinks with the boys yet, but hopefully this works. I feel like a complete idiot because it truly tastes like shit, but I can't help myself!! Wish I could say I've been vaping exclusively for 6 months...


What I have done is when we go out with friends, I have one tank that is a tobacco flavour - So every now and then I take a hit off that. But in all honesty I just cant even handle the smell of smoke anymore. Dunno how I was so lucky to be able to stop completely in a day from starting to vape. I think its more the ritual that goes with it, aka that first cup of coffee with a smoke that was the harder habit to break. Or when my boss pisses me off I went to have a smoke. I have just changed my rituals a bit and found I am coping fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelley (1/12/15)

What I've come to realize in my short time as a vaper, is that customizing is necessary for maximum satisfaction. 6 weeks off the stinkies and all I want with that first sip of Chardonnay is a whole pack of cigarettes. Now that I'm getting comfortable with my device, coils, ohms, power, building, wicking, VG/PG ratio and nicotine strength, my next mission is Vape and drink pairings. Yes, just like food and wine pairings, I intend to develop my list of juices to drink with. So far, I have yet to find a pairing for my dry white wines but Strawdogs from e-Liquid Project is excellent with my 4-5 cappuccinos in the morning. Just this weekend I discovered that Dragon Juice is delicious with an ice cold Castle light. 
What's your alcoholic beverage of choice, perhaps a delicious pairing will scratch that itch? 
I'm obsessed with vaping so I will probably try any suggestions.
Vape on, Vape strong!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/12/15)

All I can say is it gets better, pretty soon there will be more good days than bad, and then more good weeks....months and eventually years!
In my firs six months all was going well and good untill I had one of the most stresfull day's of my life, I went and got a pack of stinkies and lit that mother up, I thought it was going to be great, it was terrible, that was my last smoke and I have never craved smoking again. So trust me it WILL get better!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/15)

The thing that helped me besides vaping itself was watching all the build vids on youtube, making tons of coils, modifying the devices and basically immersing myself in this "thing" completely. This incredible forum, and all the people who are part of it really helped more than I can possibly express.

Smoking is so much more than just a physical addiction. In fact that side is the easiest to conquer. The difficulty lies in overcoming the mental side. That act of lighting up a smoke... standing outside etc is deeply ingrained. 

I had a very easy time in making the switch physically. I can recall three occasions where I absolutely would have killed for a smoke. But knowing how disappointed my wife and kids would be is what got me over those bumps in the road.

The last craving I had for a smoke was about 4 months in, and since then, absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

argief said:


> Now since ecigsa is my "support group" of sorts, I need to own up to my sponsor and hopefully I can get some perspective:
> 
> I sometimes crave to smoke.
> 
> I have been off stinkies for going on 80 days, but sometimes when I look at smokers smoking, I get a craving to smoke a cigarette. I look to my mod and continue puffing away, but I cant help but feel like it is my "second" choice. I dont have nicotine cravings, its just that I look at a smoker and somehow find myself remembering how it used to be when I smoked and then I miss it. Difficult to describe exactly what about it I miss. I guess after you have smoked 14 years you kind off get used to the smell, the social rejection, the constant bitter taste in your mouth and somehow for some weird reason you internalize all of these. I miss that? I miss being a "smoker". Maybe its the solitude of sucking on toxic waste.



Hang in there @argief !
You are doing SO well! 

I too sometimes have mild cravings for a cigarette, especially when someone lights up near me and I get a whiff of that initial light up. But the cravings have become less frequent and far less intense.


----------



## DoubleD (1/12/15)

Stosta said:


> Don't do it man! I have been down that road with quitting before, it's like masturbation, it might feel good while you're doing it but afterwards you just realise you screwed yourself. Those things aren't any good!




HA! I lol'ed far to hard now! 




argief said:


> Now since ecigsa is my "support group" of sorts, I need to own up to my sponsor and hopefully I can get some perspective:
> 
> I sometimes crave to smoke.
> 
> I have been off stinkies for going on 80 days, but sometimes when I look at smokers smoking, I get a craving to smoke a cigarette. I look to my mod and continue puffing away, but I cant help but feel like it is my "second" choice. I dont have nicotine cravings, its just that I look at a smoker and somehow find myself remembering how it used to be when I smoked and then I miss it. Difficult to describe exactly what about it I miss. I guess after you have smoked 14 years you kind off get used to the smell, the social rejection, the constant bitter taste in your mouth and somehow for some weird reason you internalize all of these. I miss that? I miss being a "smoker". Maybe its the solitude of sucking on toxic waste.




I had the same urges as you do bud but after my 4th month it disapeared. Now when I see a smoker, I think to myslef (sometimes out loud lol) "whats wrong with you? Haven't you heard about vaping, get with it man!"

I guess what I'm saying is stick it out bud, it'll soon pass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (1/12/15)

Thank you so much for all the replies, it's good to know I am not alone... Some are more helpful than others. I remember too when I started out, the excitement of it all, you get immersed in the whole vaping scene. Coil building and wicking, dry hits, juice flavours, etc. But then you settle down. You have found what works for you but I find this is when the hard work really starts! Now you need to learn how to integrate your new addiction/past time/hobby within the confines of your old life. 

Hope this thread will assist future vapers with the dilemma knowing, you are not alone. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Shelley said:


> What I've come to realize in my short time as a vaper, is that customizing is necessary for maximum satisfaction. 6 weeks off the stinkies and all I want with that first sip of Chardonnay is a whole pack of cigarettes. Now that I'm getting comfortable with my device, coils, ohms, power, building, wicking, VG/PG ratio and nicotine strength, my next mission is Vape and drink pairings. Yes, just like food and wine pairings, I intend to develop my list of juices to drink with. So far, I have yet to find a pairing for my dry white wines but Strawdogs from e-Liquid Project is excellent with my 4-5 cappuccinos in the morning. Just this weekend I discovered that Dragon Juice is delicious with an ice cold Castle light.
> What's your alcoholic beverage of choice, perhaps a delicious pairing will scratch that itch?
> I'm obsessed with vaping so I will probably try any suggestions.
> Vape on, Vape strong!


 
I found that NCV Milked goes wonderfully with whiskey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/12/15)

One of my brothers gave up smoking at least 15 years ago and he tells me he still considers himself a smoker, and craves it now and then, especially at parties with drinks etc. He enjoys a vape or two from me when we get together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Good thread @argief !!
I think my vg/pg ratio trick might just work. I think I've had these setbacks due to wanting that hit on the lung when having drinks,probably because u get stronger when drinking.  Don't know why I didn't think of this MUCH MUCH earlier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## imiago (1/12/15)

I have had the same craving. Now I know that smoking smells, but to me the smell of someone lighting up a Camel is really wonderful. I am talking of the initial smell, not the smoking part.

I do still crave the taste I got from the Camel Filters, but then I take a hit on my Subtank and the craving goes bye bye.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

Just hold out. It will pass. I had cravings too the first few months. Just hold out. The vaping is to help you hold out. I effectively stopped smoking at the end of March 2014. The other day (last week) I took a cigarette from a friend (he didn't want to give it to me) and had two puffs.....what a huge mistake! I will NEVER do that again. I wanted to hurl just there and then. I didn't WANT the cig, I just wanted to see what it would taste like after this long time and believe me, I'm sure it tastes like sh*t (as I really don't know what sh*t tastes like).
My point is, just hold out, it's worth it. Increase your nicotine content if it'll help you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (1/12/15)

Been off stinkies for more than 4 yours, vaping exclusively. Also craved smoking like you won't believe in the beginning!

While low nic, high VG and nice flavours are fun... you need that one flavour (lets say a tobacco) with slightly higher nic and higher PG ratio for these occasions. Also vape it on a mouth to lung setup. All of this will simulate smoking a wee bit better and feel a little more familiar to you when socialising or when out having a few drinks with friends. Well it worked for me at least...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/12/15)

Oupa said:


> Been off stinkies for more than 4 yours, vaping exclusively. Also craved smoking like you won't believe in the beginning!
> 
> While low nic, high VG and nice flavours are fun... you need that one flavour (lets say a tobacco) with slightly higher nic and higher PG ratio for these occasions. Also vape it on a mouth to lung setup. All of this will simulate smoking a wee bit better and feel a little more familiar to you when socialising or when out having a few drinks with friends. Well it worked for me at least...


Good advice! I find that ELP Island Ice and MMM Ashybac does that for me. The sweet juices are all great but often I crave that 'drier' vape, with that less sweet taste, and with more of a throat hit. I tried some @Silver and @Rob Fisher 's vapes at the meet and now realise what a bit of menthol added to a juice does for that nice throat hit, if i can call it that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (1/12/15)

Great thread @argief!

I'm sure it's a relief to know you're not alone bud.

I loved all the contributions made to this thread. Always nice to read everyone's stories 

My cravings came to an end about 6 months in when I moved over to the rebuildables , specifically the reo, from the commercial tanks at the time (mini Protank 3)

Since then I have never craved a stinkie. 

I can even go without vaping for hours and not feeling as I would if I hadn't smoked for even an hour. 

On a side note:

There's one thing I can admit, a vape after a meal will never give the satisfaction I remember feeling after following up a meal with a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (1/12/15)

Just stick with it.....Almost 2 years vaping now....Had 3 stinkies .....1st one 2 weeks after i started vaping cause i was worried if i take a stinkie i might switch back.....2nd one 1 year in when my bat died and far from home.....3rd one after me and a other vaping budy was partying and lekker clever....Not once did i manage to finish the stinkie.....It gets easier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/12/15)

Its the same as my morning coffee and first stinkie of the day - I miss that the most. But I have resisted thus far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Its the same as my morning coffee and first stinkie of the day - I miss that the most. But I have resisted thus far


I have found a good cinnamon vape first thing in the morning, with a cup of coffee to be even better than the stinky alternative. 

Perhaps worth a shot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Its the same as my morning coffee and first stinkie of the day - I miss that the most. But I have resisted thus far



Or as my mom often says, she vapes her coffee juice in the morning. She therefore has a coffee and a "smoke" at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/12/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I have found a good cinnamon vape first thing in the morning, with a cup of coffee to be even better than the stinky alternative.
> 
> Perhaps worth a shot?


Unfortunately I cannot handle cinnamon at all, not in food nor my vapes. I use a mix of MMM Biscuit Dreams with a splash of Vapour Mountain Coffee as a morning vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/15)

Yip, those cravings just don't seem to go away but they do become easier to control. Cigarette smoke usually makes me gag but there are those rare moments when you catch a whiff and it seems to trigger something, maybe fond memories or maybe it's just how those evil little sticks are designed to "program" us. I actually bought a pack of smokes recently, I guess it was just a moment of weakness during a stressful stage, but I never opened it, I binned it as I left the shop, those stinky little bastards aren't going to trap me again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (2/12/15)

argief said:


> Now since ecigsa is my "support group" of sorts, I need to own up to my sponsor and hopefully I can get some perspective:
> 
> I sometimes crave to smoke.
> 
> I have been off stinkies for going on 80 days, but sometimes when I look at smokers smoking, I get a craving to smoke a cigarette. I look to my mod and continue puffing away, but I cant help but feel like it is my "second" choice. I dont have nicotine cravings, its just that I look at a smoker and somehow find myself remembering how it used to be when I smoked and then I miss it. Difficult to describe exactly what about it I miss. I guess after you have smoked 14 years you kind off get used to the smell, the social rejection, the constant bitter taste in your mouth and somehow for some weird reason you internalize all of these. I miss that? I miss being a "smoker". Maybe its the solitude of sucking on toxic waste.


After quitting cigs (47yrs) i'm lucky cause I love the vape.I understand your urge though.The one time I gave into temptation it tasted like crap and I've never wanted to again.Hang in there @argief

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

@argief, we'll said. 

I'm on my subtank, but are still on about 3 to 5 of the smelling stuff daily. 

What happened to me is, I think quite a unique story. So, my boet @Clouder had some of these crap Chinese E sigs, (in proper sigarette form) where you need to take off the filter cover, then drip joos on the atomizer and then puff away. So, by the time I have had quit smoking in totality! I have never ever smoked for 7 years. I showed me this E sig, and I tried it. Omg, I loved the feeling of the lung hit. I couldn't stop. But being crap quality, the esigs did not last and burned out, and then......I turned to the stinkies. 3 years! And now, with the help of my eVic vtc, I'm slowly living them behind. 

Vape away guys!!


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

I must confess I'm still SUKKELING to get off the stinkies. I must say it is going better now though. I guess the BIG thing when you start vaping is to find you sweet spot with regard to nic MG and flavours, wattages and ohms. I must honestly say that I'm starting to find my sweetspot now

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (2/12/15)

Guys,
Conditioned response is hard to break, as in you have a coffee and you feel you need a fag, you have a beer you feel you need a fag etc. Have also struggled at various points in my vaping and have to admit that I have had the occasional (very) cig. I think it is important to not beat yourself up if you regress, and look at your regression as a small set back but not an intent to get back into your old ways. My Son, as a new vaper, is struggling with this at the moment and was distressed when he told he had smoked 5 fags last week. As he was on 30 a day I said he must not put too much importance on cigs he had smoked last week, but rather concentrate on the fact he had not smoked 205 cigs that week. It is an ongoing thing for all of us, this forum is of great benefit to anyone trying to kick the habit, there is no shame whatsoever in being honest and looking for assistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

Guys One thing that I must put out there. (it is not a fact, but it is my own belief) Once you get addicted to cigarette smoke, you don't get "cured from the addiction" after quitting. I STRONGLY believe that once you're addicted to smoking, you will stay addicted until the day you die. The only thing is once you DECIDE to quit, it will be your DECISION not to smoke.

@Casper started smoking after 7 years of quitting. My Grandpa told me over the weekend that he STILL CRAAAAVVVVVES to smoke and he still dreams that he smokes. And this is after 25 years of not smoking. Man, I don't WANT TO crave cigarettes after 25 years of being a non smoker! That SUCKS!!!

The biggest thing is not EVER to start smoking. I hate that I smoke but it is very very hard for me to get off it! In the past I've tried to quit several times and failed! I went for accu-puncture, had Champix, quit (throat spray), man, I tried alles!!

My wife now complains that I'm spending bucks on vape gear but I still smoke as well........ Well..... I've never heard of a non-smoker that understands a smoker.... I'm TRYYYYYYYING!!!

I wished I listened to my parents when I was a boy and never started smoking in the first place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (2/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Guys One thing that I must put out there. (it is not a fact, but it is my own belief) One you get addicted to cigarette smoke, you don't get "cured from the addiction" after quitting. I STRONGLY believe that once you're addicted to smoking, you will stay addicted until the day you die. The only thing is once you DECIDE to quit, it will be your DECISION not to smoke.
> 
> @Casper started smoking after 7 years. My Grandpa told me over the weekend that he STILL CRAAAAVVVVVES to smoke and he still dreams that he smokes. And this is after 25 years of not smoking. Man, I don't WANT TO crave cigarettes after 25 years of being a non smoker! That SUCKS!!!
> 
> ...


Dude just hang in there! You will get there even if it takes about 6months or a year to completely stop.


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

@Wyvern yes, hangin on.... 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (2/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @Wyvern yes, hangin on....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


My mum is the same as you, she has switched to vaping, on my old mini device which she loves. But she still has a normal stinky every few days. We all stop when we are ready - no judgement just support

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

To all those who are struggling to kick the stinkies, dont be hard on yourself. Cutting down from a pack a day to one or two a day is a MAJOR achievement!

One step back, two steps forward

My tip is to focus on the juices and find one or two you REALLY love.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

